# TOW DOLLY



## ARCHER (Nov 15, 2002)

OK.  I've seen about 100+ comments/remarks/etc., on whether to us a tow dolly or a tow bar.  Some positive and some not so positive regarding tow dollies.  
When I bought my 1989 Winnebago Chieftain 31RT I did some checking about how to pull a vehicle behind it.  I had people tell me I could pull my 1991 Honda Accord EX (FRONT WHEEL DRIVE) without any problems on a tow dolly and that I proably would not even know it was there, but not to try and back up.  Yes, many say the tow bar is the way to go, however, I'm not full time and will probably only pull it on a few trips (like to Florida in Dec).  Some have said I can't pull a tow dolly with this vehicle (too heavy).
So after all of that, I'm really confused  :dead: and need some plain old fashion advice on my problem.  I've already bought the tow dolly (3,500 lb type) so I guess I'll go for it this winter on trip to Florida.  As long as I can pull the Honda and not ruin the transmission of the motorhome. The engine is a 454 Gas type.  I've been to many web sites that provide both pro/con on this subject, so I've studied it quite a bit, but am still somewhat confused (sorry  :disapprove: ).
I've also sent an email to Winnebago validate that I can pull this type of vehicle (Honda) with the tow dolly but have not received any answer yet.
If you have some thoughts (and I know many prefer the tow bar, so I'm looking for tow dolly info at least at first for this post) please let me know soonest.
Appreciate hour help.......


----------



## Gary B (Nov 15, 2002)

TOW DOLLY

Hi ARCHER, there are advantages to both systems, and folks use what they like best. The tow dolly has the advantage in the you can change toads with out buying new base plates, you can tow front wheel drive vehicles that couldn't be towed with out expensive mods. as for backing up you can't back up with a tow bar either. Advantages of the tow bar system are that it is somewhat quiker to hitch up, you don't have the tow dolly to store while at the CG, its mostly a personal choice. Welcome to the forum and have a great trip to Fl.    :approve:  :bleh:


----------

